# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Một Driver dùng cùng lúc cho hơn 2 motor.

## Diyodira

Như tiêu đề, có bác nào đã dùng một driver step cho cùng lúc 2, 3 hoặc có thể là 4 motor chưa, và dĩ nhiên là motor phải cùng loại và tổng công suất bằng hoặc nhỏ hơn driver, cho mình xin kinh nghiệm nha, tks cả nhà.

----------


## Gamo

Theo lý thuyết thì driver cùi mía là ok đóa, mặc dù dòng cho 4 con thì dễ tèo driver.

Driver xịn thì ko nên. Trong driver 2 pha nó dùng dòng để đoán vị trí motor, ông chạy 2 motor 1 lúc, tải 2 con khác nhau, nó đoán trật lất, chạy củ chuối lắm.

Mà đó là lý thuyết thôi, ông làm chuột bạch đi...

Mà đại da Đi Vô Đi Ra làm gì mà chơi kỳ cục thế?

----------


## nhatson

> Như tiêu đề, có bác nào đã dùng một driver step cho cùng lúc 2, 3 hoặc có thể là 4 motor chưa, và dĩ nhiên là motor phải cùng loại và tổng công suất bằng hoặc nhỏ hơn driver, cho mình xin kinh nghiệm nha, tks cả nhà.


bthuong, 2 con motor giống nhau là được

----------


## nnk

step giống nhau, chạy cùng tải như nhau thì chơi thoải mái ( kiểu như song mã thì vô tư đi nhe ), mà áp dụng cho mấy con step mới thôi, step ve chai 2n d tuy tem nhãn như nhau nhưng mà nó lại khác nhau đó

----------


## terminaterx300

> Như tiêu đề, có bác nào đã dùng một driver step cho cùng lúc 2, 3 hoặc có thể là 4 motor chưa, và dĩ nhiên là motor phải cùng loại và tổng công suất bằng hoặc nhỏ hơn driver, cho mình xin kinh nghiệm nha, tks cả nhà.


cũng khó trả lời quá. theo lý thuyết thì chắc là dc, giống giống kiểu 1 bt chạy nhiều motor.

mà driver step cũng rẻ mà sao phải chơi thế nhỉ

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Vụ này vừa mới làm liều xong chiều nay, kéo 2 em stepsyn 3A chạy song mã trục Y vitme bước 10 bằng 1 driver CENTENT CN0162 chạy áp 52VDC , set dòng trên driver 5A thấy chạy cũng được nhưng motor mau nóng, chưa chạy lâu để xem có sự cố gì không ? Bác cứ làm đại đi để em còn học thêm kinh nghiệm.
https://youtu.be/xRL4hPSzV90

----------


## Diyodira

TKS cả nhà, do vô thế nên e mới nghĩ  bậy vậy  :Smile: .
Chủ yếu là nhỡ lỗi driver thì các motor phải ngừng hết mới đạt yêu cầu, vì dùng tải thương đối nhẹ, chỉ quay đủ vòng, mỗi lần vài chục vòng, sợ nhiều driver sẽ phải hồi tiếp ràng buộc các enable này nọ rườm rà, dự đón là dùng tới 6 motor, chắc phải chia ra 2 driver để ràng buộc gọn hơn, ae thấy có hợp lý không? Tks.

----------


## nhatson

> TKS cả nhà, do vô thế nên e mới nghĩ  bậy vậy .
> Chủ yếu là nhỡ lỗi driver thì các motor phải ngừng hết mới đạt yêu cầu, vì dùng tải thương đối nhẹ, chỉ quay đủ vòng, mỗi lần vài chục vòng, sợ nhiều driver sẽ phải hồi tiếp ràng buộc các enable này nọ rườm rà, dự đón là dùng tới 6 motor, chắc phải chia ra 2 driver để ràng buộc gọn hơn, ae thấy có hợp lý không? Tks.


ah, drive analog chạy được, drive digital thì sẽ ko chạy được

----------


## Diyodira

> ah, drive analog chạy được, drive digital thì sẽ ko chạy đước



Cai này căng nha, chắc sài 5 pha cổ cho chắc quá  :Smile: 
NS cho chút kinh nghiệm để nhận biết D & A với, tks.

----------


## Ga con

Đời cổ analog đa số không có motor setting, đời mới digital đa số có.

Thanks.

----------


## Diyodira

> Đời cổ analog đa số không có motor setting, đời mới digital đa số có.
> 
> Thanks.


Một điểm đáng lưu ý, tks

Vậy còn bác NS thì sao? chiên da và nhà sx  :Smile: , có liên quan gì tới cpld hay dsp hông, tks

----------


## ktshung

mình dùng HBS86 điều khiển 2 con moto 4Nm bình thường cho trục Y, dĩ nhiên hồi tiếp chỉ nối một

----------


## Ga con

> mình dùng HBS86 điều khiển 2 con moto 4Nm bình thường cho trục Y, dĩ nhiên hồi tiếp chỉ nối một


Đồ có hồi tiếp mà chạy kiểu này không ổn, con motor không có đấu encoder nó chạy yếu ngoe, vặn nó tuột, còn con có đấu thì ok.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, ktshung

----------


## Diyodira

> Đồ có hồi tiếp mà chạy kiểu này không ổn, con motor không có đấu encoder nó chạy yếu ngoe, vặn nó tuột, còn con có đấu thì ok.
> 
> Thanks.


Ok, có hồi tiếp thì mình nghĩ không ổn rồi,  bác kts chạy được thì máy làm quá chuẩn về phần cơ, động cơ và các thiết bị kèm theo quá cân xứng, rất match-pair  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Ổng dùng HBS86 cho máy in 3D, double Y mà  :Wink: 

** đùa nhe ông ktshung, dạo này Nam ròm nó lặn mất nên chọc ông thế **

----------


## ktshung

> Đồ có hồi tiếp mà chạy kiểu này không ổn, con motor không có đấu encoder nó chạy yếu ngoe, vặn nó tuột, còn con có đấu thì ok.
> 
> Thanks.


Lý do em chạy vậy là con kia bị hư hồi tiếp nên tận dụng, hehehe, cơ mà em vẫn thấy nó chạy bình thường, chắc để dùng dây đai kéo qua

----------


## Gamo

Hư rồi bỏ đi, đưa tui

----------


## vopminh

Em dùng Driver Malec 2620a kéo hai con Pk268 chạy song mã trục Y bình thường xưa giờ mà, êm lắm á.

----------


## Diyodira

> Em dùng Driver Malec 2620a kéo hai con Pk268 chạy song mã trục Y bình thường xưa giờ mà, êm lắm ã.


Đã thía, tks

----------


## ducduy9104

> Đồ có hồi tiếp mà chạy kiểu này không ổn, con motor không có đấu encoder nó chạy yếu ngoe, vặn nó tuột, còn con có đấu thì ok.
> 
> Thanks.


Nếu yếu thì yếu cả 2 con chứ sao yếu 1 con được, hồi tiếp nó có biêt là cho con nào đâu?

----------


## Ga con

> Nếu yếu thì yếu cả 2 con chứ sao yếu 1 con được, hồi tiếp nó có biêt là cho con nào đâu?


Thế cụ chưa thử chạy kiểu đó bao giờ rồi, hehe.

Con không đấu hồi tiếp khi vặn nó trượt tuột luốc, driver không bù, còn vặn con có đấu hồi tiếp thì driver nó mới bù. Khi chạy có tải nó cũng thế.

Nếu đấu DC servo thì dễ thấy hơn nhiều. Để không tải thì 1 con đứng yên (có hồi tiếp) 1 con chạy loanh quanh (con không đấu encoder về), cụ vặn trục con không hồi tiếp thì nó yếu ngoe, còn vặn trục con có đấu hồi tiếp thì con còn lại (không đấu) nó chạy vù vù.

Thanks.

----------


## ducduy9104

> Thế cụ chưa thử chạy kiểu đó bao giờ rồi, hehe.
> 
> Con không đấu hồi tiếp khi vặn nó trượt tuột luốc, driver không bù, còn vặn con có đấu hồi tiếp thì driver nó mới bù. Khi chạy có tải nó cũng thế.
> 
> Nếu đấu DC servo thì dễ thấy hơn nhiều. Để không tải thì 1 con đứng yên (có hồi tiếp) 1 con chạy loanh quanh (con không đấu encoder về), cụ vặn trục con không hồi tiếp thì nó yếu ngoe, còn vặn trục con có đấu hồi tiếp thì con còn lại (không đấu) nó chạy vù vù.
> 
> Thanks.


Step nó có torque giữ lúc dừng mà, lúc chạy thì torque 2 con phải như nhau. Còn cụ nói văn mà nó chạy thì phải tính lại torque rồi đổi size to hơn rồi.

----------


## nhatson

> Step nó có torque giữ lúc dừng mà, lúc chạy thì torque 2 con phải như nhau. Còn cụ nói văn mà nó chạy thì phải tính lại torque rồi đổi size to hơn rồi.


do nó hồi tiếp nên nếu để đứng yên, drive nó sẽ giảm torque xuống mưc thấp, nên con ko có nối encoder có bị quay drive cũng đâu biết nên nó yếu

----------

Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

> Step nó có torque giữ lúc dừng mà, lúc chạy thì torque 2 con phải như nhau. Còn cụ nói văn mà nó chạy thì phải tính lại torque rồi đổi size to hơn rồi.


he he... mình đoán là cụ nói theo suy luận chủ quan.

về nguyên lý thì có encoder xem như có mắt (Servo), không encoder xem như mù (xìtep), giờ bác tưởng tượng cột hai thằng lại với nhau rồi cho chúng nó mỗi thằng 1 chiếc xe đạp qua cầu mà không có lan can, thế nào thằng mù cũng kéo thằng kia lọt xuống sông  :Smile: 

tks.

----------


## ducduy9104

Đang nói step cụ ạ, còn servo thì ai ko biết là không thể chạy được. Step nó có torque giữ khi dừng nên mới có người lợi dụng tính chất đó để mà ghép, trừ mấy con step chạy chế độ servo ra. Feedback ở con nào chả quan trọng, gắn cây thước quang ở giữa cũng được nữa là.

----------


## cuongmay

> Đang nói step cụ ạ, còn servo thì ai ko biết là không thể chạy được. Step nó có torque giữ khi dừng nên mới có người lợi dụng tính chất đó để mà ghép, trừ mấy con step chạy chế độ servo ra. Feedback ở con nào chả quan trọng, gắn cây thước quang ở giữa cũng được nữa là.


Mấy cụ trên đang nói đến hbs la loại step có encoder,ở chế độ nghỉ nó không cấp dòng ,chỉ khi nào ngoại lực làm sai vị trí nó mới cấp dong ,vậy nên nếu ban ghép đôi thì cái không được nối encoder sẽ không có lưc hãm

----------


## Diyodira

> Đang nói step cụ ạ, còn servo thì ai ko biết là không thể chạy được. Step nó có torque giữ khi dừng nên mới có người lợi dụng tính chất đó để mà ghép, trừ mấy con step chạy chế độ servo ra. Feedback ở con nào chả quan trọng, gắn cây thước quang ở giữa cũng được nữa la.


Xìtép có encoder em vẫn xếp nó vào hàng sẹcvô dc được mà  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

> Đang nói step cụ ạ, còn servo thì ai ko biết là không thể chạy được. Step nó có torque giữ khi dừng nên mới có người lợi dụng tính chất đó để mà ghép, trừ mấy con step chạy chế độ servo ra. Feedback ở con nào chả quan trọng, gắn cây thước quang ở giữa cũng được nữa là.


Hehe, loại step có hồi tiếp mà cứ cấp torque mù ngay cả khi dừng thì hồi tiếp làm gì nữa? Giống như đang dừng đèn đỏ hoặc đang chạy chậm thì đâu cần phải rồ ga.

----------


## nhatson

> Xìtép có encoder em vẫn xếp nó vào hàng sẹcvô dc được mà


có những con chạy mode hybrid, nó chạy như step và sửa lỗi như kiểu alphastep
có nhửng con chạy dạng servo > phải turning các kiểu và nó cấp dòng theo tác động bên ngoài

----------

Diyodira, Ga con, solero

----------


## CKD

Alpha không có vọc nhiều, những con khác vọc nhưng cũng chẵng đo đạt nên không dám phán. Có cái qua thực nghiệm thì thấy thế này.

Mấy con này có hiệu ứng khá giống nhau: Ezi-step, Leadshine HBS, CoolMuscle. Ezi-step thì không cần phải tuning, HBS và CoolMuscle muốn êm mượt thì phải turning. Dấu hiệu nhận biết là khi không phù hợp với tải là nó hunting (run), nếu sai lệch nhiều quá thì nó cộng hưởng rồi báo lỗi như servo.

- HBS thấy đa phần anh em sử dụng không có tuning gì hết, đúng là vậy thật. Nhưng để ý thật kỹ sẽ thấy em nó chạy đúng nhưng không êm. Muốn em thì phải tuning. Điều này chứng tỏ, nếu nối song song với 1 motor khác thì chắc chắn sẽ chẵng ngon. Chưa nói 1 con không có encoder nó sẽ chẵng phát huy uy lực như mấy chuyên gia đã nói.

- Ezi-step không có nhiều thông số để chỉnh, nên căn cứ theo tài liệu để biết nên dùng thế nào là phù hợp. Đặc biệt nó fix thông số theo motor, nên thay đổi motor khác là chắc chắn không chơi được.

- Coolmuscle nó như là servo luôn, PID không phù hợp sẽ hunting như servo rồi error.

- Nếu phải nối song song thì... step thường và driver thường là giải pháp tối ưu nhất. Lưu ý là các motor giống nhau, tải làm việc có thể khác nhau đôi chút, tổng trở kháng/điện cảm/dòng điện của mớ motor gộp lại phải trong ngưỡng mà driver có thể làm việc tốt là Ok. Về vấn đề này thì thấy nhiều bác cũng vấp phải.. mà vì motor vẫn chạy nên hay nghĩ là nó tốt. Quan điểm riêng là muốn phát huy được hiệu suất motor & driver thì 2 thằng này phải phù hợp với nhau. Phù hợp là các thông số dòng/áp/điện trở/cảm kháng phải tương thích với nhau.

Chém gió chút cho nó rộng đường dư luận.
 :Smile:

----------

Ga con, huyquynhbk

----------

